# Trying to save baby lamb



## Erina Seator (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello, I have a baby lamb and I'm desperate to help it and I know not much at all!!
It was born sometime today, no mother was near it for hours, it was extremely cold and wet.
It seems to have something wrong with its front left leg, it's almost like it's bowing inwards from its knee I guess, therefore unable to stand on its little hoof, itS hoof tends to lay on its side when he is walking.
This creates him to keep walking backwards, and falling over!
Looks like he gets tired of trying and gives up!
I Google what to feed him and managed to buy colostrum powder from chemist warehouse as there is nothing open!, but I think it's for children. 
The owner doesn't care for it and I just couldn't leave it! I would really like to help this baby lamb and can't bare to see it die.
If someone can please advise me or give me any kind of advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Erina Seator


----------



## cjc (Jun 7, 2016)

The leg problem may resolve over time with some rehabilitation. I would focus on teaching her to feed from the bottle and keeping her warm and dry. Do make sure she gets up every few hours, stands up, let her lungs breath.

Since she is not standing easily make sure you are not over feeding her if you are feeding her when she is laying down. You do not want to get milk in her lungs. You need to go to the farm store and get her milk replacer ASAP. This lamb needs to be fed 2-3 times per day, make sure she is hydrated. If she scours provide electrolytes. Milk in the morning, electrolytes in the afternoon, milk at night.

Check her temperature if you can but if it were my lamb I would treat her with antibiotics and a pneumonia vaccine immediately. She is going to be highly susceptible to scours (the runs) and pneumonia so make sure you keep her dry, warm and well hydrated.

If it were me I would get this lamb to a vet ASAP. I would definitely be keeping this lamb in the barn until she was feeling better. But I really think she may need some veterinary care. Good on you for rescuing her, I would do the same.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 7, 2016)

It's always best when posting for help to only do so once... multiple posts confuse folks and can lead to not receiving the help you're asking for. I answered your other post and tagged some folks to offer assistance to you. Also, in the case of an emergency situation (life and death for the animal in question), it would have best been posted in the "Emergencies, Injuries & Cures" section. That lets people who see it know that it is an emergency.


----------



## Erina Seator (Jun 7, 2016)

I would like to thank everybody!!, it has been so overwhelming with the help!
Unfortunately at 3.30 in the morning we took the little guy to the vet as he was seizing, it was the worst night of my life!!, when we went back at 7am this morning, the vet said he's not going to make it.
Not enough colostrum and no sign of glucose levels and hypothermia.
I watched this little guy sleep all night till he was took, and only when I woke him for another 2-3 hour feed he starting seizing!
I am so upset I thought I fed him the wrong stuff, it was just awful! ! 
I never want to see this again!
Thus poor little guy has been put down, and I am just a mess and exhausted and now without him! 
I would just like to thank everyone for their support! I just have not been able to bring myself around just yet!
One night sleeping with him was all it took!!
I'm devastated!
Thankyou everyone


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2016)

They steal our hearts quickly. I am sorry you had to go through this but you were good to try.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry you lost him


----------



## TAH (Jun 8, 2016)

We can only do so much for animals and you showed him the love and care throughout his short life. I am sorry you have to go thru this. . Welcome.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

Terribly sorry that your first opportunity with a lamb ended this way.    I understand your pain and frustration... maybe even anger. Try to look at the good in this if you can... He was put in a very bad starting position and you did all that you could. He's done suffering and at rest now. You too will get past this and maybe at some point down the road you'll try again with a healthy lamb that has the proper start to life. Again, condolences.


----------



## Mindi (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been there myself trying to save lambs, but sometimes it doesn't matter what you do, they don't make it.  Sometimes I think the ewe knows there's something wrong with the baby, so they just abandon it.  I've had that with some of our cats.  Happy to know there's people like you in this world!


----------

